# Made a Griddle for the bbq..



## HowlingDog (Jul 19, 2019)

I guess I was looking for something to do and I have been reading about the Blackstone outdoor griddles.  I thought about it for awhile, kinda made a plan, and went to the local metal store.  
Bought a piece of sheet steel and some side pieces,
View media item 554629
 measured, cut, drilled, and BAM...  BBQ griddle
View media item 554630
Seasoned it up
View media item 554631
Couple things that are not perfect. If the heating is uneven, it will warp.  It is just sitting on some steel tube risers so it is not setting on the grate.  Heats up quickly and holds heat well, even though it is less than 1/8 inch thick.  Gotta figure out a drippings solution though.

 Tested it this evening with bacon, onion and turkey.  Ended up making chopped turkey/bacon/onion sammiches.. 
View media item 554632
 I was actually surprised that:
 a) it worked, and 
 b) it tasted good!!  

Tomorrow is the pancake test.  

Not bad for $35.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 20, 2019)

Cool! Good job on this!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 20, 2019)

Nicely done. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## mfatty500 (Jul 20, 2019)

have someone weld some steel rod or flat pieces on the back side of it to prevent it from warping


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 20, 2019)

Great project.  Well done.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2019)

Nicely done! Beats paying $300 for a blackstone. Try some smash burgers on it and see how it holds up


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 3, 2019)

Waiting for the pancake pic


----------

